# Recycling Bin on Windows Server 2003



## MaxAvion (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, 

We are running Windows Server 2003 and have scheduled backups taking place every night. Right now there seems to be some instability with some of the backups as we are making changes to the infrastructure. Is there such thing as a Recycling Bin for servers so that if something is deleted it does not have to be restored from the backup but from this folder where files can go before they are permanently deleted. Any help or advice would be very much appreciated. Thank you in advance. 

Regards,

Max


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can enable Shadow Volume Copy in the properites of the drive where the data is. Then you can retreive older or deleted file/s from the hard disk using the twclient (see C:\windows\system32\clients).

http://www.windowsnetworking.com/ar...s-Server-2003-Volume-Shadow-Copy-Service.html


----------

